# Vomiting



## marbella (May 15, 2009)

My puppy has vomited 3 few times this week (including just now)...

She was on medication for reverse sneezing, but is now doing much better. I noticed that she doesn't chew her dry food too well... Could either of these be the cause of her vomiting? My only other idea is maybe the treats that I give her... the Blue Buffalo bacon kind... She also just got a shot today at the vet.

Any suggestion on what could be causing this?

Thank you very much!!

-Marcia


----------



## sganow (Apr 16, 2009)

As long as her food hasn't changed recently, I would think maybe the treats or the shots. Sounds like her shots were today? And she's been vomiting for a few days? So that may rule out the shots. You can try eliminating the treats and see what happens. Anything that changed just prior to the vomiting could be a possible cause. Eliminate anything 'extra' for now, watch her closely, and if it persists you should call your vet. Also, overeating and not chewing well 'could' cause this too. My German Shepherd/Chow mix eats and eats and eats, then drinks and drinks and drinks if you're not watching her closely, then she vomits it right back up. We have to pay attention to her when she's eating and/or drinking so she doesn't over do it.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

It could be medication. It's not the shot today nor chewing. Dogs chew differently than people. Dogs don't chew their food into a mush like we do. They just chew it until its small enough to fit down their throat and kibble is that small when it goes into the mouth. There is not a need for dogs to chew kibble.

Most likely cause is eating too much at once ... meals are too large.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

What kind of food are you feeding? I'm going to guess that because you're feeding the Blue Buffalo treats, it's probably Blue Buffalo, but I've been wrong before.


----------



## deepalisnis (May 24, 2009)

Some dogs, particularly young dogs used to eating several times a day, vomit during the hours preceding their regular meal. . This type of vomiting may be due to excess gastric acidity and can be controlled in several ways:

1. Feed two meal a day morning and evening.
2. Allow free-choice feeding.
3. Administer an antacid before the time when vomiting usually occurs.


----------

